# ID help - Lethrinops sp



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I got these young fishes 5+ weeks ago, at 1-inch t2t, as Lethrinops sp. Nkata Bay. :roll: 
The top one is the dominate guy, just over 2â€


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

The first looks like a peacock like you said, the last two look like they could be lethrinops...not sure.

They might supposed to be the Lethrinops sp "Nyassae" Nkhata Bay in the profile though...the first one's shape looks like Aulonocara sp. to me though...

~Ed


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

The first fish is a Peacock, maybe Red Shoulder x German Red cross.

The second looks like a very fat German Red or something completely different 

The last could be a Lethrinops based on head shape and the yellow/white combo in the dorsal fin. A little elongated but could just be the size.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. :wink:


----------

